# Black Swan (director of Requiem for a Dream)



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 25, 2010)

I couldn't find a thread on it, but I would like to share what I'm excited to see this holiday season in theaters. This is a very interesting trailer for Darren Aronofsky's new movie Black Swan, starring Natalie Portman AND Mila Kunis 

If you want further info, you can find it here:
Black Swan (2010) - IMDb

Oh and if you want to know what's striking up controversy about this movie. 
*NATALIE PORTMAN AND MILA KUNIS HAVE A SEX SCENE*.


----------



## Sippin40oz (Oct 30, 2010)

looks like a strange film.... But probably worth watching for the sex scene!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 30, 2010)

if it comes out anywhere near me i'll probably end up seeing it cuz Daren is my girlfriends favorite director ever. so i'll post my thoughts up... now should i put the sex scene description in spoiler tags?


----------



## jbcrazy (Dec 3, 2010)

Going up to LA to see it this weekend. I think I want to see it actually more than my GF does. Haha. Mila Kunis is a hottie.. I love her!!!!

Don't really know what's so controversial about two girls getting it on... it is 2010 right? All movies should have girls getting it on! It should be a mandatory requirement...


----------



## jbcrazy (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw it.

Natalie Portman was awesome.

I now cherish my toenails and my fingers more than ever.

Movie is overrated for the Oscar hype...

Sex scene.... I guess it'd be really controversial for a 15 year old.

Mila Kunis is still as hot as ever.

Yep that about sums it up.


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2010)

Didn't Portman also play DJ on her vj in one scene?


----------



## jbcrazy (Dec 5, 2010)

MFB said:


> Didn't Portman also play DJ on her vj in one scene?



Yes. Dj Nat. Chicka chicka chicka ooorgasm.


----------



## RedSkull (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## DC23 (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw it earlier this week. Thought it was really good. A lot of twisted relationships in it haha.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 21, 2010)

RedSkull said:


>




 I was actually listening to this as I opened the thread.


And this movie rules, particularly Natalie Portman's performance.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see this, Aronofsky is one of our generation's finest directors - ignoring RFAD - which I did not enjoy at all except for:



Spoiler



Ellen Burstyn's incredible performance as the crazy mother and Jennifer Connolly with a double-ended dildo


----------



## synrgy (Dec 28, 2010)

I watched this last night. Wow. Dude makes fucked up movies. GOOD movies, but fucked up.

It's twisted. The direction keeps us guessing, a lot. Really impressed with all the performances, and the pacing was great. Kept me interested throughout.

I'd say it's on par with RFAD, but the intensity is of a pretty different flavor.


----------



## ROAR (Dec 28, 2010)

*MOD EDIT: Discussing pirated material is a  *

The movie is awesome though.
Sex scene is exactly how jbcrazy describes it.
But it's pretty fucking phenomenal in my opinion.
One of my top 5 movies of the year competing with
The Social Network. 

Not my favorite Aronofsky film,
it's pretty fucking hard in my opinion for him to beat Pi.
Better than The Wrestler, and probably Requiem as well.
But Pi man... anyone wanna play Go?


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 6, 2011)

The Fountain is by far the best Aronofsky film. You all should check out The Fountain if you've never seen it!

Black Swan was pretty good. About the same as The Wrestler I guess. I like The Fountain the most, followed by Requiem for a Dream and Pi.


----------



## edsped (Jan 9, 2011)

Huh, didn't even realize this was directed by the same guy who did Requiem for a Dream. Requiem is absolutely one of my favorite movies, and Black Swan is fantastic as well. Feels very genuine. The scene with the mother and the cake is probably the one that stands out the most in my mind. Just all the underlying tones of dysfunction that were implicated, loved it. 

I should really rewatch The Fountain though because the one time I saw it was in kind of a social environment and I really didn't like it much at all and I really feel like I should.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2011)

I enjoyed this movie quite a bit. The movie geek in me loved how it was shot, especially the way he took "small" situations and made them very "big" on screen, and vice-versa. Portman is really good, and Barbara Hershey and Winona Ryder both surprised the hell out of me by putting on killer performances.


----------



## revclay (Feb 2, 2011)

Really, really enjoyed this movie. It should be up for Best Comedy, but that is besides the point. Natalie Portman was awesome, it was shot wonderfully and it was fucked up in only a way Aronofsky could conceive. I would say it is probably tied with RFAD as my second favorite Aronofsky film with Pi being my favorite.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 2, 2011)

Pi is my favorite as well!
Black Swan is incredible.
I'm amazed movies like this are getting such high profile attention.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 3, 2011)

Ashhhhhhh to ashhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 3, 2011)

Not one person mentioned the quality of the ballet performances. So uncivilized.

I won't be seeing this one, I wish I hadn't seen requiem, damn that was a depressing movie. The Fountain with it's Mayan mythology was a nice depiction of an interesting period in history, reincarnation time traveler thread and a nice way to sum up the New Age movement hype.

What's with Hollywood's recent obsession with depictions of losers miserable lives?


Now for something more triumphant!!!

Best film I've sen this year has been: Mongol: the rise to power of Genghis Khan.

Historical, Men, Horses, Scimitars and the incredible natural beauty of the Mongolian landscape. Bearing in mind Genghis conquered the globe on horseback, he gets my props. Check the movie, it's amazing! It's out in DVD bargain bins and is amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 3, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Not one person mentioned the quality of the ballet performances. So uncivilized.
> 
> I won't be seeing this one, I wish I hadn't seen requiem, damn that was a depressing movie. The Fountain with it's Mayan mythology was a nice depiction of an interesting period in history, reincarnation time traveler thread and a nice way to sum up the New Age movement hype.
> 
> ...



I hated Mongol.

Black Swan was pretty awesome. Aronofsky goes overboard with the pain in this film though, it was too much for even me, and I have the gut for it.


----------



## BrandonARC (Feb 3, 2011)

it was a great movie, but i have never seen so many uncomfortable sex scenes before. haha


----------

